# translation needed



## trash diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok this may have been covered in another post, but i have a female friend who smiles warmly at me when she sees me. She also laughs at my jokes and tells me i always make her smile. I am a little embarrassed to ask this but i just want everyones opinion. Should i try to take the next step, or is she just being friendly?(confused)


----------



## Rancho (Nov 26, 2011)

trash diver said:


> Ok this may have been covered in another post, but i have a female friend who smiles warmly at me when she sees me. She also laughs at my jokes and tells me i always make her smile. I am a little embarrassed to ask this but i just want everyones opinion. Should i try to take the next step, or is she just being friendly?(confused)


Uhm yes


----------



## Jawline (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you ever seen a highschool romantic comedy?


----------



## Earth (Nov 27, 2011)

If a woman smiles at me, I immediatly retreat.
Learned my lesson well from the last one who did, who I acted upon just as you are thinking of doing.
Run my boy, RUN !!


----------



## baconrind (Nov 27, 2011)

Dear Seventeen magazine,


----------



## Alaska (Nov 27, 2011)

Hilarious thread. It means you're about to be a father, of course.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 27, 2011)

What are you waiting for, go do something with her xD


----------



## Mouse (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd give it a polite attempt but don't push your luck.. she might just be a nice person who smiles a lot.


----------



## oddlymisshapen (Dec 18, 2011)

she totes wants you to siihb
(stick it in her butt)


----------



## slurricane (Dec 18, 2011)

she wants to give you herpes


----------



## slurricane (Dec 18, 2011)

accept gracefully in this season of giving


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho (Dec 20, 2011)

HA


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 20, 2011)

Discuss this with your penis and then do the exact opposite of what he says, she will either appreciate your lack of leg humping behavior or want you more than any other man she has ever laid eyes upon.


----------

